# Brushless In An Evader St



## Flanker

I put a Traxxas brushless in my sons Evader ST. I love the simple set up and speed that it gives, but it toasts the diff after a few packs. Does anyone know a good mod that will make the drive train stronger?


----------



## 420 Tech R/C

carbide diff balls instead of the stock steel ones.also set the slipper up a little on the loose side and it will last for a good while.The main problem with the evader diff though is the exposed thrust bearing.it gets dirt in it REAL easy.try and find something you can put in the drive cup to help keep drt out of it.I used a paper punck on a peice of lexan to pop out a circle, then I carefully wedged it downin the out drive to help keep dirt out. It helped a ton.


----------



## JMHZ2401

I have a Evader ST. I have the traxxas Velineon brushless system. The best ting to make the Evader tranny take the power is swap out the stock diff gear with a B2 diff gear.
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&W=001217342&I=LX3224&P=K

The stock diff gear is made out of some cheap plastic and melt's very easy!! The B2 diff gear is much stronger. I have yet to melt one. I have stripped one with a metal idler.

Also get the B2 drive rings to go with it
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&W=001217342&I=LX3225&P=K

Add some carbide balls and it should be good.


----------



## DuratraxMe213

JMHZ2401, how did you get the B2 diff gear to work in the evader? Don't you need a different bearing to fit it, what are you using?


----------



## JMHZ2401

DuratraxMe213 said:


> JMHZ2401, how did you get the B2 diff gear to work in the evader? Don't you need a different bearing to fit it, what are you using?



You do need one smaller bearing (for the center of the B2 diff gear). 5x8.


----------



## DuratraxMe213

Thanks JMHZ2401. That's what I thought, but other forums say that the 5x8 will not fit the b2 diff. But if your using it, it must fit. Thanks


----------



## JMHZ2401

DuratraxMe213 said:


> Thanks JMHZ2401. That's what I thought, but other forums say that the 5x8 will not fit the b2 diff. But if your using it, it must fit. Thanks


Yeah it fits. Also check out RC universe, there is a thread that is 457 pages long with nothing but Evader info.


----------



## ScottStaypuff

JMHZ2401 said:


> You do need one smaller bearing (for the center of the B2 diff gear). 5x8.


I can confirm 5x8 fits just fine.

I did what JMHZ2401 said plus a little more, here's what I ordered from Tower Hobbies:

Price	QTY	Part #	Description
13.99	1	lxdsy9	Nitro Evader ST driveshafts
$2.39	1	lx2880	Associated stealth black grease
$2.39	1	lx2882	Associated stealth diff lube
$16.99	1	lxfzp0	Duratrax steel idler gear
$3.49	1	lxd109	Duratrax bearings, 5x8mm
$7.29	1	lxcph1	Duratrax Carbide thrust balls
$2.39	1	lx3224	Associated B2 diff gear 2.40:1
$1.45	1	lx3225	Associated B2 diff drive rings 2.40:1
$8.99	1	lxcph0	Duratrax carbide diff balls
$2.69	1	lxamf3	thrust bearing set

Should be good to go, eagerly waiting on my backordered Castle Sidewinder 5700 combo to arrive.


----------



## DuratraxMe213

Well, it's been a little while since I reported on here, and my car has undergone some major changes. First off, I have the vxl system installed, I then bumped up the tranny with basically everything that ScottStayPuff did, and now I am running an spc 3s lipo, which is incredible. But now, it's chewing up my diff gears. I had the b2 diff but it chewed it up, not the teeth, but the insides (where the balls sit). Then I swapped that out for the stock one and that was chewed up in 20 minutes. So I have a problem. Does anyone know if there is any aluminum or metal diff gears out there? Or another solution which would solve it all is, could I replace my whole diff assembly with the new evader EXT one, it doesn't use balls so it is super strong. Would that fit? Any help is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## guver

I'm in same boat , the evst sits on the shelf with broken trans.(waiting for me to install the ext trans) Hope it holds up.


----------



## ScottStaypuff

http://www.arrow-rc.com/

Aluminum Evader diff gear...


----------



## ScottStaypuff

http://store.rcprecisionproducts.com/duevst1.html

Aluminum spur gear...


I got my Sidewinder 5700 combo yesterday, will be installing today.


----------



## Flanker

Has anyone ordered from arrow-rc? I get suspicious when they only offer one item and it taked 5-8 weeks do deliver (with a 5$ shiping charge) 

I want one...gota have one...but I likes me money too.


----------



## ScottStaypuff

Flanker said:


> Has anyone ordered from arrow-rc? I get suspicious when they only offer one item and it taked 5-8 weeks do deliver (with a 5$ shiping charge)
> 
> I want one...gota have one...but I likes me money too.


I actually am pretty close to Solon, I have that going for me if I wouldn't recieve.  I'm only going to think about it if I smoke my b2 diff gear. Even then if it takes awhile, at ~$2.50 each I can buy a bunch for $45. :thumbsup:


----------



## ScottStaypuff

Just a quick update, I've run three battery packs through the beefed up Evader with the 5700 combo and the only issue has been blowing the tires off the bead (time to glue). I'm very happy with how it turned out. This is about as fast as I'd ever want the truck. I'm on stock gear ratios at this time and it seems about perfect.


----------



## DuratraxMe213

I am also interested if the arrow rc is for real. I currently have a evader st with the vxl system running on 3s lipo. My last thread is a few posts up. I keep blowing my diff gear (the inside of it) even with a well adjusted slipper. I even tried swapping the tranny out for the ext tranny, but the diff gear is still plastic, so it still strips because of the metal idler. So would this diff gear solve it all? Thanks


----------



## Trax70dragstrip

i have a rc10 t3 and i put a sidewinder 5700 on it. i guess i dont have the right battery pack on it. cuz it just doesn't seem like i picked up tht much. i am using a 3000mah stick. any ideas of what i should use?


----------



## CClay1282

Trax70dragstrip said:


> i have a rc10 t3 and i put a sidewinder 5700 on it. i guess i dont have the right battery pack on it. cuz it just doesn't seem like i picked up tht much. i am using a 3000mah stick. any ideas of what i should use?


two words, lithium poloymer! LOL, that is if you can afford it. You could also try a new 4200 or 4600 stick pack.


----------



## Trax70dragstrip

yeah i can afford lipos i was going to go that way. but wasn't sure of what size to use!


----------



## ScottStaypuff

Trax70dragstrip said:


> yeah i can afford lipos i was going to go that way. but wasn't sure of what size to use!


Use the biggest you can afford! :woohoo:

This place has good prices on LiPos:
http://www.cheapbatterypacks.com/main.asp?sid=1332982

Before I knew better I paid $55 for a Trinity 5000mah NIMH pack. Its a good battery but the NIMH "flat" packs using battery bars are better. I guess with a stick pack a high current draw can drain the front cells faster than the rear, the pack can't keep the amperage up. Lipos are even better at keeping the amperage up than the flat pack NIMHs. Plus I believe they aren't as finicky and last more cycles.


----------



## Flanker

DuratraxMe213 said:


> I am also interested if the arrow rc is for real. I currently have a evader st with the vxl system running on 3s lipo. My last thread is a few posts up. I keep blowing my diff gear (the inside of it) even with a well adjusted slipper. I even tried swapping the tranny out for the ext tranny, but the diff gear is still plastic, so it still strips because of the metal idler. So would this diff gear solve it all? Thanks


Make your diff as tight as you can get it. I'm running the B2 dif, Tamiya bearings, carbides and a ton of grease that get juiced by a 4000, 3s 30c LiPo and the VXL. When you do that, you need to check your slipper or you will be chewing teeth like its cool.

That said, I’m sure everyone will agree that throttle control is what will really save your gears.

Here’s a clip of mine at the beach. Because of the constant change in traction (different thickness of sad from area to area) I loosened my slipper a little more than normal. You should see it go on the street. It’s insane!


----------



## jwalk33

*Hi all*

Hi all,

I'm new here and came to seek help for my brushless 1/10 stadium truck, and be of any assistance where I can be. My strong area is in computers and networking.

Thanks,
Jwalk33


----------



## jwalk33

Hi,

Exactly what mod did you do to get rid of your slipper, and how are you not breaking any of your transmission gears?

Thanks,
Jwalk33


----------

